# Couple of Flounder a Cool Pipe and a HEART BREAKER!



## coldwater diver (Jul 25, 2016)

So its summer in Maine and all the yahoos are boating,fishing, most of the freshwater is murky with freakishly large snapper turtles swimming around. Other areas become unsafe due to water temp and bacteria levels in water so I really am limited in summer. Sal****er is great except for the boats and striped bass fishermen but I decided to try an area a sal****er river close to the ocean. This time of year the flounder are in so I was hopeful. 10 minutes into my dive I found my heartbreak bottle. It was showing old green glass like a panel to a case gin, after a little digging I realized it was what I thought was a 3/4 full N Wood Portland Me in a nice Stoddard seedy glass."Why cant it be whole" still I was pumped it will display well. Bam got a nice flounder a couple minutes after that. Tide began to crank as I was already1hr late for high tide. Found this cool pipe with a face in a spot that hasnt given many over the hundreds of dives in this area. Just as I was making my way back downriver I speared one more nice size flounder. Well the big surprize its not an N Wood its a Dr. Swetts Panacea Exeter NH.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jul 25, 2016)

Well thats it Im not sure when I will go again but I will be dreaming of finding whole ancient bottles underwater until then. Hope everyone is havin a good summer.
Kevin


----------



## sandchip (Jul 26, 2016)

Man, that Swett's is fantastic, broke or not.  Love the barnacles.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks Sandchip, This bottle if in good condition can bring 10-16 thousand. I will most likely clean it at some point to see the rest of the embossing.


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 26, 2016)

when I lived in FL. the winter season was the same way for diving . it was mostly the boaters . but the springs are crystal clear and bottles show up if not under the sand.


----------



## RCO (Jul 26, 2016)

I've seen some turtles here too , one I didn't see till I was out of the water and on dock I noticed it swimming around , it was a very large snapping turtle , also seem smaller painted turtles under water .


----------



## coldwater diver (Jul 27, 2016)

So here is the Dr Swetts in all its glory. For those that dont know even a small shard of this bottle is extremely rare. Im very fortunate and lucky to have found this. Blown approx 1840-1860 at a Stoddard glass factory.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 28, 2016)

Beautiful, and strongly embossed for that mold.  Like missing the PowerBall by one number.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Jul 28, 2016)

Wow, what a beauty.  Brings tears to the eyes . . .


----------



## coldwater diver (Jul 31, 2016)

I went back to the well today so  to speak, nothing great although I speared another good sized flounder. I gave that one to a friend of mine she scales the fish and cooks it by steaming it on the bone w noodles on the side w spicy dipping sauce (YUM). Lots of big striped bass hangin w me in the current. I did not expect I would find much as I have dove this area hundreds of times. This time of year is tough just too many boats and buzy bodies that can take away from the enjoyment of diving. I hope to do a fresh water dive soon in a coupl of lakes I have been scoping out.   Kevin


----------



## Ace31 (Jul 31, 2016)

That Dr. Swetts is great.


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 12, 2016)

Wow that is amazing. You have found so much Stoddard stuff over the years, this will be a great addition!


----------



## coldwater diver (Sep 16, 2016)

downeastdigger said:


> Wow that is amazing. You have found so much Stoddard stuff over the years, this will be a great addition!



Thanks Bram I have been lucky. Always "On The Trail of Stoddard Glass".


----------



## coldwater diver (Sep 16, 2016)

Here is my latest freshwater dive can you guess which one has the pontil? found a creapy doll head w hair, Simba, teal hock wine, cpl canning jars a Straffords master in w a sealed water terrarium in it and a cool mouth wash bottle(emossed extra mouth wash0 w stopper, some tall Moxie bottles, Rumford chem works, a shaker for drinks and nice pontilled utility etc . Good viz and no boats. 

My new 2010 subaru much better for diving. Should be able to get out more soon, I will keep you all posted


----------



## AA Auctions Ltd (Sep 22, 2016)

A great thread, and that Dr Swetts is out of this world, damaged or not!


----------



## coldwater diver (Sep 22, 2016)

AA Auctions Ltd said:


> A great thread, and that Dr Swetts is out of this world, damaged or not!



Thanks dbl A. I was very surprised to find it and the whole time I was underwater I thought I had found a N Woods Portland Me (Stoddard).
When I realized what I had I couldn't believe my eyes. I am told there were not very many of these out there.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 22, 2016)

coldwater diver said:


> View attachment 173612View attachment 173613View attachment 173614View attachment 173615View attachment 173616
> 
> So here is the Dr Swetts in all its glory. For those that dont know even a small shard of this bottle is extremely rare. Im very fortunate and lucky to have found this. Blown approx 1840-1860 at a Stoddard glass factory.


Verrrrry nice and verrrrry valuable in mint condition, over 10 k. Great bottle, always love the old crude glass........Andy


----------

